# My new rack



## suecasa (Dec 8, 2013)

Spent a couple days in the woodshop ... and came out with room for 150 bottles ... I know I found the initial pattern on these boards somewhere ... I'm sorry I cant find them now to give credit where due! But thank you!

Oh .. and with 4 batches currently in process and 7 waiting to be done ... I obviously need to build a few more already!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2013)

Sue, nice job on the rack. Are you going to stain it or do you have a clear coat on it?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 8, 2013)

Sue,
that is great!!!! Do you do house calls?!


----------



## michael-s (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your wood wine rack it is very nice. I made 2 wine racks here at home in my garage lately but out of screen mesh and I like them. I saw an advertisement for that style and decided to build the 2 myself as they were inexpensive doing it yourself. I now have over 400 spaces with the total of wine rack space I have.


----------



## suecasa (Dec 8, 2013)

*just clear coat*



Runningwolf said:


> Sue, nice job on the rack. Are you going to stain it or do you have a clear coat on it?



I had originally made this planning to put it in a storage closet ... but I over built and it doesnt get thru the door  so instead it's gonna hang out in the guest room ... figure it just has to sit there and do its job .. doesnt need to be "pretty" too 

gonna use the same plans to build a shorter one ... put a top and sides on it (staining/painting this time) and use it as a sofa table in the living room.


----------



## suecasa (Dec 8, 2013)

michael-s said:


> I made 2 wine racks here at home in my garage lately but out of screen mesh and I like them. I saw an advertisement for that style and decided to build the 2 myself as they were inexpensive doing it yourself. I now have over 400 spaces with the total of wine rack space I have.



is that the kind made out of what we call "goat fence"? welded squares? if so ... what did you use for brackets? i'm thinking about that for the closet that now has a large empty place in need of storage !! do you have pics?


----------



## michael-s (Dec 9, 2013)

I know them as screens. 4" squares. We use the material underground and bolt it to the ceilings and walls and the screen will catch and hold small material that may fall off preventing it from hurting anyone.

I used 1' x 1/8" thick flatbar for the brackets. I decided on how wide to space the front and back screens apart and then how much I wanted the bracket to go past the back screen and cut them with those dimensions in mind. I bent one end 1" long for mounting purposes after drilling a hole for the mounting screw to go thru and with material holding the 2 screens the proper width apart I welded the brackets according to where the wall studs were where they would be mounted. Each bracket is welded in relation to the wall studs which I measured carefully for. Every bracket is placed so that the screw that goes through it screws into a vertical wall stud making it very strongly attached to the wall.

I have 3 pictures of the 2 I made that are now installed in our guest bedroom downstairs. Look at my picture postings. You can see them there. You can also see the other rack which I purchased separately before I made the 2 screen ones. They are very easy and quick to make. You custom cut them to whatever size you need for your personal need.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 9, 2013)

suecasa said:


> Spent a couple days in the woodshop ... and came out with room for 150 bottles ... I know I found the initial pattern on these boards somewhere ... I'm sorry I cant find them now to give credit where due! But thank you!
> 
> Oh .. and with 4 batches currently in process and 7 waiting to be done ... I obviously need to build a few more already!


It looks great. I too too down loaded the specks but it doesn't show who posted.Kudos to the member 

________________________________________ 

View attachment Final Design.pdf


View attachment Jig.pdf


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 9, 2013)

Man, did I have the wrong impression. I thought surgery was involved here.







Sorry, it had to be said.
Nice rack


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 9, 2013)

That design takes up way less space than my 140 bottle racks.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 9, 2013)

Credit where Credit is due. Cheers and thx to pgottshall

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/35-130-bottle-wine-rack-33337/index4.html


----------



## suecasa (Dec 9, 2013)

*hahaha*



olusteebus said:


> Man, did I have the wrong impression. I thought surgery was involved here.



oh my ... that made me giggle! totally not my thing ... but a good morning chuckle!!


----------



## suecasa (Dec 9, 2013)

*Thank you!!*



Putterrr said:


> Credit where Credit is due. Cheers and thx to pgottshall
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/35-130-bottle-wine-rack-33337/index4.html



Bless you for posting that link!! I looked everywhere!! Thanks indeed for the original design... I added 2 layers so that it holds 150 ... but then didnt fit in the closet  I also added some horizontal supports to keep everything nice and square, and modified how I support the upper "show off" bottles ... it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## pgottshall (Dec 25, 2013)

Suecasa - you are right on about the horizontal supports. After having mine for a few years, the verticals moved a bit, and the bottles could fall through. I nailed them to the back, and ran a piece across the front. 

I'm glad this design is getting used! Glass of Cab to you all!

and, merry CHRISTmas!!!

Paul


----------

